# Craigslist ads



## Candice (Oct 5, 2018)

I put an ad on Craigslist for temporary place to crash that I will clean there house and cook for room and board and told them hubby will be coming with and got all these weirdo messages now wanting sex in return nude cleaning and all kinds of shit I even got one dude that’s like a fucking cult that wants us to stay forever that has like a huge 11 bed rm house where we can’t talk to none of our friends or family I said no to that and I got one honest lady whom is married that said she will allow us but it’s to far away there’s weirdo out there


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Oct 6, 2018)

maid service for room and board sounds good. household chores take up so much time. cleaning the kitchen and bathroom is time consuming. if you add childcare to that list when the landlord is away, you may get some offers that are legitimate. this is called a live-in caretaker. alternately you could HHA (home health aide) work that is also live-in with the caveat that hubbie lives there too. on top of living in though, you will get PAID!

any mature male should understand that trade of sexual services for something else other than outright cash for that meeting only will lead to trouble due to greater and greater demands wanting to be met in the future as the body adapts to sexual stimuli and desires more and more perversion. this is why porn works so well. we can't just watch the same clip again and again as the body adapts to sexual titillation so we want new categories or scenes so the work for the girls keeps coming even with millions of videos available. the same would happen irl. and then you'd be kicked out. i didn't even mention risk of STDs from the guy's side as who knows what he is doing on the side besides what he does with you.


----------



## Candice (Oct 6, 2018)

He not getting any from me that’s why the dude either will use his hand or go else where and will stick to house keeping and the home healthcare sounds good taken care of an elderly guy before was a friends dad he was 80 had 20 percent of one lung got pneumonia in that lung and passed of coarse I got attached and really got upset when he passed I rember he had set at his front door with his shot gun when my ex was harassing me he drank coffee calua in his coffee every morning his daughter said give him what he wanted to drink eat smoke regardless so I did


----------



## travelingheathen (Oct 6, 2018)

Maybe y'all should just get the fuck outta of alabama!


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 6, 2018)

so far I've had good experiences through that service

but i recall some story in the news out of Ohio a few years ago about a guy who lured 4 laborers to his farm with the promise of work - just to murder them all - supposedly didn't know any of the guys just had a fuckton of pent up rage (?) and wanted to kill innocent people. i gotta say that one really bothered me and i was glad he got the euthanasia sentence


----------



## Candice (Oct 6, 2018)

oldfucker said:


> Maybe y'all should just get the fuck outta of alabama!


We are in Biloxi ms now lol trying to get gas money up put an ad on Craigslist


----------



## kutty (Oct 6, 2018)

Candice said:


> I put an ad on Craigslist for temporary place to crash that I will clean there house and cook for room and board and told them hubby will be coming with and got all these weirdo messages now wanting sex in return nude cleaning and all kinds of shit I even got one dude that’s like a fucking cult that wants us to stay forever that has like a huge 11 bed rm house where we can’t talk to none of our friends or family I said no to that and I got one honest lady whom is married that said she will allow us but it’s to far away there’s weirdo out there


I found that coutchsurfimg app works well.theres plenty of people out there who can help


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Oct 7, 2018)

kutty said:


> I found that coutchsurfimg app works well.theres plenty of people out there who can help



yeah couchsurfing.org is excellent


----------



## Candice (Oct 7, 2018)

kutty said:


> I found that coutchsurfimg app works well.theres plenty of people out there who can help


Thanks I never knew about couch surfing.org or there was a couch surfing app thanks


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Oct 7, 2018)

Candice said:


> Thanks I never knew about couch surfing.org or there was a couch surfing app thanks



i noticed that it actually turned into couchsurfing.com now.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Oct 7, 2018)

oldfucker said:


> Maybe y'all should just get the fuck outta of alabama!



um, alabama has some really HOT girls dude. *that's* THE reason to stay! home cooked food and home cookin' in the bedroom. why would any guy wanna leave?


----------



## travelingheathen (Oct 7, 2018)

Candice said:
"We are in Biloxi ms now lol trying to get gas money up put an ad on Craigslist"

Great, glad to hear the two of you are on the move. Hope things improve for you.


----------



## Candice (Oct 8, 2018)

Got gas and the guy let us stay at his camper a night


----------



## Candice (Oct 8, 2018)

Gulfport now we’ll north’s gulfport


----------



## Daisy (Oct 9, 2018)

hey if you need a couch to crash on if your are continuing west, i got a spot in covington LA


----------



## Candice (Oct 9, 2018)

Daisy said:


> hey if you need a couch to crash on if your are continuing west, i got a spot in covington LA


Thanks


----------



## Axiom (Apr 21, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> so far I've had good experiences through that service
> 
> but i recall some story in the news out of Ohio a few years ago about a guy who lured 4 laborers to his farm with the promise of work - just to murder them all - supposedly didn't know any of the guys just had a fuckton of pent up rage (?) and wanted to kill innocent people. i gotta say that one really bothered me and i was glad he got the euthanasia sentence


Yup you heard right. Remember every city gots an Elm Street.


----------

